# Any Reason for a Sloppy Trigger?



## GrouseHiker (Feb 9, 2010)

I've got this Remington 597 (22 mag) and the trigger can be moved and twisted on the pivot pin. It seems like an oversized pin would tighten things up a bit, but I didn't know if there is some reason for the slop.

Once the trigger is pulled slightly, the linkage tightens up, but I'm sure the slop makes for more travel in the trigger while the play is taken up.

I haven't pulled the pin out to mic it yet, so I don't know if there is even an oversize pin option. Any thoughts? Are oversized pins available for standard pin sizes?

I think this is the standard pivot pin, but no diameter is stated:
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=611561


----------



## miles58 (Feb 9, 2010)

David,

This is something you can fix and modify to your heart's content.  Just two caveats.  Do not make it unsafe and Do not make it go into full auto mode.

Do you own a rifle with a good trigger?  Do you have something to compare it to?

Basically a trigger has three adjustments.  Pull weight.  Sear engagement (travel) and over travel.

I think this rifle is a stones and jewelers files adjustment.  The wobble is fixable only by replacing the pivot pin with the next sixe up which means drilling, or by welding the pivot pin hole in the trigger shut, then re drilling it and then hardening it.  On this gun I'd have someone tig weld it and then heat it up with a torch and water quench.  I do not think there is a replacement available.  You might be able to find a new trigger to replace that is not worn though.

Dave


----------



## GrouseHiker (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a Volquartzen hammer, which brings the trigger pull down to a reasonable level - I haven't measured pull, but it feels much better when installed. This loose trigger correction is aimed toward general improvement of the overall feel. I came up with this while trying to solve another problem with the action (hammer/trigger reset), but I believe the trigger wobble is unrelated.

I was hoping there was a standard, oversized pin (and matching reamer) out there for fixing problems such as this. I already called Brownells, and they don't have it. Maybe some weird drill shaft size (e.g., metric) would work. I'll mic it and start researching - or really, just pull the trigger and start testing drill bits for fit.

BTW, this fix WOULD reduce travel before sear engagement.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Feb 10, 2010)

Pivot pins are 1/8 (.125). The next drill bit size is #30 (.1285).

Now, all I need is a pilot reamer of the proper size:
http://www.cuttingtoolsource.com/custom_pilot_reamer.htm

I wonder if such an animal exists without going custom?

Added: I did look into this. The custom pilot reamer is available for about $60. I passed.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Feb 17, 2010)

#30 drill ($2 at NAPA) is a perfect fit with plenty of room for movement of the trigger. My dial caliper confirmed the diameter of 0.1285. Using the #30 drill, I drilled a test hole with a drill press in a piece of plastic that has similar characteristics to the trigger housing, but the resulting hole was not a tight enough fit for the drill shaft. I've still got to work out this hole clearance issue, and I may experiment with peening the plastic on my test piece (other ideas are welcome). I'm hopefully onto a nice littly tweak that doesn't cause too much brain damage.







By the way, a fellow over at RimfireCentral pointed me to some oversized pins from McMaster - these are a great find; however, even the .002 oversized is too small for this trigger.



			
				zomby woof said:
			
		

> Here ya go, Hardened and oversize by .001"/.002" I use these all the time for 1/8" pivot pins.
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#stainless-steel-dowel-pins/=5ry1l3
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#steel-dowel-pins/=5ry7iv


----------



## GrouseHiker (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sloppy Trigger GONE!!!*

Using the #30 drill blank from McMaster (cut to length), I installed the oversized pivot pin for the trigger. I considered using a reamer to make the hole perfect, but instead, chucked the #30 drill bit and stoned it's diameter down a bit to make sure of a tight fit. I chucked the bit in a hand chuck and drilled out the pivot pin hole by hand. I didn't want to risk using a drill or drill press - opted for "feel" going through the plastic housing.






The stoned drill bit was actually too small, and I had to chuck it in a drill and run it through the holes a number of times. Eventually the new pin slipped in just right.






This trigger hole actually had some imperfections, and I had to run the drill bit through it a few times by hand to get the pin to go in easily. I measured the side-to-side play on the factory installation at about 0.030. After the oversized pin was installed, the side-to-side play was about 0.005.






The feel of the trigger with the oversized pin is EXCELLENT!!  The rotation in the trigger when pulled is gone! I lubed the new pin with graphite. I may case harden, but this pin gets very little wear. Here's in final, installed pin.






The pivot hole in the sear is actually the same size, and the #30 drill blank would work. However, I plan to study this a while before committing. The obvious play in the sear may allow it to align with the hammer notch, correcting for imperfections in manufacture.

This trigger pivot pin mod does not appear to affect anything but the feel and travel of the trigger. The function of the trigger linkage is unchanged. After I've field tested a few times and all checks out ok, I'll expect to go ahead and do the mod on the second trigger group I have.


----------

